# Some of my first CNC projects



## echesak (Oct 4, 2014)

I just wanted to share some of my first CNC projects.  Nothing too fancy, just machining to learn.  Both these were done on a Tormach PCNC 1100.

2.5" Turners Cube



I used the probe that came with the Tormach to center the edges on each side.  It made things pretty easy and fast.  This was also my first test with some Carbide Maritool 3Fl 3/8" EM's.  They seem to work fairly well.

Some Engraving tests:




It seems that the fly cut (Super Fly Cutter is really fantastic!) on the engraving face has a small step, so I'm assuming that my tram is off somewhere.  I need to check this.  

I'm looking forward to making more progress with this machine.  As my Work picks up, I'll be working on some prototype parts and probably some short production runs.  This should help speed-up the learning curve.

Eric


----------



## brav65 (Oct 4, 2014)

Great work Eric,  I have never operated a Mill/Lathe, and am in awe of all the "simple" items members create here.


----------



## echesak (Oct 4, 2014)

Lol...  It's pretty easy when you let the machine do all the hard stuff.  But I was caught off-guards at how much more complicated doing the CAM work was.  I expected to see a bug red button "*Press Here to make G-code*". But you have to basically have to machine the part in the CAM, and then again on the machine. Loads of fun, however. 

Thanks for taking a look.

Eric


----------

